# Maynooth to Dublin city by train



## Town (15 Dec 2008)

I want to travel by train to Dublin city centre (grafton street area) on Friday leaving my car in Maynooth . Does the DART run on this route? The website is not very helpful and would parking be available in Maynooth? Any other suggestions would be welcome


----------



## Sunny (15 Dec 2008)

Town said:


> I want to travel by train to Dublin city centre (grafton street area) on Friday leaving my car in Maynooth . Does the DART run on this route? The website is not very helpful and would parking be available in Maynooth? Any other suggestions would be welcome


 
Its a commuter train and not the DART. It will drop you in either Connolly Station or Pearse (which is nearer to Grafton St). Its unlikely you will get parking in Maynooth train station unless it is first thing in the morning.


----------



## CGorman (15 Dec 2008)

First train leaves at 6:18am and last train leaves 11:13pm on weekdays. Journey time is 30-40min. Frequency can be as high as four per hour at peak times.

Coming back from Dublin, the last train is 11:17pm on weekdays. Ticket price is very cheap at €5.40 for an adult day return to city centre.


----------



## Yeager (15 Dec 2008)

Try Leixlip Louisa Bridge instead of Maynooth (next stop from Maynooth) loads of parking as they got a new carpark some time back.

Also Tara Station is probably your best station for Grafton Street


----------



## Lollix (15 Dec 2008)

I second the Leixlip option; Maynooth has very little parking. AFAIK CIE sold off any land that they had beside the station a good few years back. You might be lucky and get a space, but its not worth taking the chance.
I have a friend who comes up from Longford occasionally and parks in Kilcock, might be worth a try.


----------

